# Wusthof Ridge Chef



## Noodle Soup (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't normally pick on Wusthof but what were they thinking with their new Ridge Chef with both a ridge down the middle of the blade and a line of hole below that!!? Now that is a strange knife for a German company.


----------



## rdpx (Feb 20, 2013)

They should make the holes different sizes then you could measure out spaghetti with it.


----------



## DWells (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's to knock food off the side of the blade. Instead of a proper grind, they have resorted to gimmickry. Or it's a blood groove for home defense use.


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2013)

Its a marketing gimmick.

Shun is taking some market share. Wustie wants to up their cool factor. Cutting holes is pretty standard manufacturing practice to make something lighter. Now the Wustie weighs the same as equivalent Shun and looks cool too. The ridge line? Who knows but it looks cool to the housewives.

Good example of what happens when the marketing dept has offices on the top floor with a veiw and engineering shares a cube in the basement...

REgards,


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 21, 2013)

Williams-Sonoma is calling it the "Wusthof Classic Vegetable Knife." Four customer reviews, all five stars out of five stars!


----------



## rdpx (Feb 21, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Williams-Sonoma is calling it the "Wusthof Classic Vegetable Knife." Four customer reviews, all five stars out of five stars!



Crikey that's a site with some pearls on it. 

This one, the "*** Tomato Knife", as far as I can tell designed by Jack Nicklaus and based on his first ever putter, from their "TOP RATED CUTLERY" section - 4.75 stars from 14 pages of reviews....

ONE STAR:
"Tomato Knife's Handle Too Short

It was nearly impossible to maneuver with such a short handle so we used our regular knives on all the bounty from our garden. I know other such knives were much more expensive, but if I had known it would cost more to get a longer handled knife, I would have chosen one that would work instead of wasting my hopes on this one."


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like its for cheese.


----------



## Chefdog (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw the "ridge" knife thing in an email from some kitchen store. My first thought was "John Rambo meets Martha Stewart," and they collaborate to extort money from naive housewives.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 22, 2013)

purty knife ya got there chefdog!

that wusthof reminds me of those cheap japanese knives you find at the dollar store. (well, where i'm from at least)


----------



## Chefdog (Feb 22, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> purty knife ya got there chefdog



Oops, I was obviously I the wrong thread when I posted that picture. I should really have some coffee before jumping on the forum first thing in the morning. :coffeelove:


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 22, 2013)

lol, no worries.


----------



## Yoni Lang (Feb 22, 2013)

:lol2:


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 22, 2013)

I guess as a dumb, naive little housewife I'll have to fantasize about this knife while sharpening my Shige, Rader, Burke, and Devin. Lord knows all it takes to turn my head is a knife with a ridge and holes in it.

:eyebrow:


----------



## 77kath (Feb 22, 2013)

You got it. I don't know many housewives who will dump money into an ugly knife like this.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 22, 2013)

Been done already, enter the legendary Goldhamster solicut


----------



## dimsumdoll (Apr 2, 2013)

I just got my Wusthof Ridge Chef's knife today. It is not lovely, but compared to the "cheesy" orange plastic ridged knife I've been using as a cheese cutter, it's pretty good looking. I just sliced some fresh mozzarella with it, then some paper-thin red onions and...I think it's a great addition to the rack. Functionality trumps, well, everything.


----------



## rdpx (Apr 2, 2013)

dimsumdoll said:


> I just got my Wusthof Ridge Chef's knife today. It is not lovely, but compared to the "cheesy" orange plastic ridged knife I've been using as a cheese cutter, it's pretty good looking. I just sliced some fresh mozzarella with it, then some paper-thin red onions and...I think it's a great addition to the rack. Functionality trumps, well, everything.




[video=youtube;4tiPOMd14eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tiPOMd14eQ[/video]


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 3, 2013)

Is this the knife that "slices an onion so fast, you don't have time to cry" ?


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 4, 2013)

I just ordered my new Wusthof Ridge Chef. It should be coming any day now. After reading this thread, I have to have one. This should make the potato sticking obsolete.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 4, 2013)

Will the Ridge Chef come with their own apron, or should I buy one ahead of time?


----------



## rdpx (Apr 4, 2013)

Chef Doom said:


> Will the Ridge Chef come with their own apron, or should I buy one ahead of time?



You won't need an apron with this knife. It cuts so cleanly there is no danger of you getting any gunk on your clothes.


----------



## dimsumdoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Brand-new, this knife is so sharp that I have warned my husband never to touch it, let alone use it. I am wondering how to hone it. The "laser" edge doesnt have any visible bevel(s). I don't believe in eternal sharpness of anything, and the Wusthof Ridge Knife packaging says nuthin'.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 5, 2013)

After reading all of this, I just had to go find a pic of one on the 'net. Gadzooks! Who the hell designed that thing? It's heinous.
OTOH, I do have to wonder how well it would work for potatoes.....:tease:


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 5, 2013)

dimsumdoll said:


> Brand-new, this knife is so sharp that I have warned my husband never to touch it, let alone use it. I am wondering how to hone it. The "laser" edge doesnt have any visible bevel(s). I don't believe in eternal sharpness of anything, and the Wusthof Ridge Knife packaging says nuthin'.



like any other German knife, there is nothing special about the "laser" bevels.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 5, 2013)

dimsumdoll said:


> Brand-new, this knife is so sharp that I have warned my husband never to touch it, let alone use it. I am wondering how to hone it. The "laser" edge doesnt have any visible bevel(s). I don't believe in eternal sharpness of anything, and the Wusthof Ridge Knife packaging says nuthin'.



I think his helmet should keep him safe...


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 5, 2013)

So what you are saying is the Ridge Chef is a knife and not your own personal chef?

I gotta start reading these threads from the beginning.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 5, 2013)

My brother in law goes by Ridge, and has worked as a chef.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't make me post another pic of Chef Tony and his Accu-Grip Control ball dammit!!


----------



## bamin (Apr 5, 2013)

Was looking for the knife but came across this instead: 

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/wusthof-ikon-damascus-chefs-knife-in-collectors-box/?cm_src=AutoRel

$2000 for a 8 inch damascus chef knife. Granted, they give you some extras but still...


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 6, 2013)

bamin said:


> Was looking for the knife but came across this instead:
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...chefs-knife-in-collectors-box/?cm_src=AutoRel
> 
> $2000 for a 8 inch damascus chef knife. Granted, they give you some extras but still...



Yikes! For a whole lot less, one could have master Saji, or Tanaka, or Tsourkan (sp?) or Martell, or any one of a number of top notch custom makers create one to your exact specifications.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 6, 2013)

4400 for this set up

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/zwilling-damascus-5-piece-kinfe-block-set/?cm_src=AutoRel

such a deal.....:tooth:


----------



## jimbob (Apr 6, 2013)

Hell yeah! Look how much its discounted from the suggested price! Im in.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 7, 2013)

bamin said:


> Was looking for the knife but came across this instead:
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/wusthof-ikon-damascus-chefs-knife-in-collectors-box/?cm_src=AutoRel
> 
> $2000 for a 8 inch damascus chef knife. Granted, they give you some extras but still...



If it comes with a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader and a belly rub then I think it could be worth it. Let me see what else is included.


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 7, 2013)

bamin said:


> Was looking for the knife but came across this instead:
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/wusthof-ikon-damascus-chefs-knife-in-collectors-box/?cm_src=AutoRel
> 
> $2000 for a 8 inch damascus chef knife. Granted, they give you some extras but still...



But look at that box man! That's the sweetest damn box I've ever seen...I wonder if it's fire proof:wink:


----------

